# Mystery coaster, mystery port



## mikehm

Dear All,

Another amateur painting of ships in my collection is this charming naive oil on board signed "F. Wrigley", showing a number of coasters tied up (at Port of Tyne?). Two have visible names, that on the left being the _Markinch_ of 1978, who bore that name until 1987 (she is still active, and is now sailing under the Mongolian flag as the MV _Sun Flora_, according to AIS, although they have not had a reliable position for her for three years. http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:677410/imo:7633181). 

The other ship appears to be called the _Orson_, or _Orbon_, but I can find no reference to any such coaster active in the 1970s or 1980s. It is possible that there is a letter or letters missing from the front of the name, or that it is simply made up (although that seems unlikely), but I would be very interested to hear any suggestions the members here might have. 

For a bonus point, can anyone identify the port, or any of the unnamed ships in the scene?


----------



## cueball44

It could be this one ORBON/ARBON >


----------



## bobnightingale1

Try Widnes as the port.


----------



## stehogg

Looks like Runcorn docks


----------



## stehogg

*mystery coasters mystery port*

Looks very much like Runcorn docks ,Mike(==D)


----------



## cueball44

mikehm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Another amateur painting of ships in my collection is this charming naive oil on board signed "F. Wrigley", showing a number of coasters tied up (at Port of Tyne?). Two have visible names, that on the left being the _Markinch_ of 1978, who bore that name until 1987 (she is still active, and is now sailing under the Mongolian flag as the MV _Sun Flora_, according to AIS, although they have not had a reliable position for her for three years. http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:677410/imo:7633181).
> 
> The other ship appears to be called the _Orson_, or _Orbon_, but I can find no reference to any such coaster active in the 1970s or 1980s. It is possible that there is a letter or letters missing from the front of the name, or that it is simply made up (although that seems unlikely), but I would be very interested to hear any suggestions the members here might have.
> 
> For a bonus point, can anyone identify the port, or any of the unnamed ships in the scene?


Details here >


----------



## mikehm

You're all geniuses! And I have crossed that bridge at Runcorn more often that I can count - how embarrassing not to have recognised it . . .

Very many thanks to all.


----------



## Burple54

Mike,

I think your mystery coaster is the Dutch "ARBON" IMO No. 6800036 which was built in 1968 (see attached photo).

Kind regards

Leslie Spurling


----------



## mikehm

Thank you very much for that, Leslie. I am sure you are right.


----------



## Helen1962

Hey guys!
Any idea who's the author of this painting? I've searched for F. Wrigley but couldn't find anything. I really like this style of painting and would love to paint a copy.


----------



## mikehm

I think he or she must have been an amateur artist, Helen. I, too, can find no information about him/her, and no sale records.


----------



## annaevie

the artist captured very nice pics. Appreciate that!!

Company check


----------

